# Vernünftige Allianz Gilden: Wo finden?



## Morporkh (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich schon einige Pleiten in Sachen Allianz-Raidgilden auf dem Server Area 52 gemacht habe, werde ich demnächst den Sever wechseln. Auf Area 52 scheint wohl tatsächlich Hopfen und Malz verloren zu sein ...
Die Frage ist nur wohin dann? Auf welchem Server findet man, *abgesehen von eurer eigenen Gilde*, die natürlich die coolste ist ,  die meisten, vernünftigen Gilden.

Eine vernünftige Gilde besteht für mich aus erwachsenen, freundlichen, hilfsbereiten und vernunftbetonten Spielern, die zwar erfolgreich raiden wollen, aber ihr Privatleben nicht auf Eis gelegt haben. Außerdem sollten die Leute keine DPS-Fetischisten sein, sondern eher gutes Movement bevorzugen. Man sollte auch eine Antwort bekommen wenn man sie anflüstert oder im Gildenkanal schreibt. Die Leute sollten auch Geduld und Ausdauer haben, wenn der Boss mal nicht beim ersten oder zweiten Versuch liegt, ohne dass der Umgangston schlecht wird. Es sollten Leute sein, die auch bereit sind einen Instanzlauf oder andere Aktionen mit zumachen, selbst wenn sie es nicht mehr nötig haben.  Einer für alle und alle für einen, wie man so schön sagt. Gibt's sowas noch? Wenn ja, wo eurer Erfahrung nach am häufigsten?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Shadow7 (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo Marcus,

ich denke das "Gildenkonzept" gibs auf jedem Server höchstens ein paar mal. Viele sind da eher in Richtung "Progress orientiert.



> Auf welchem Server findet man, *abgesehen von eurer eigenen Gilde*, die natürlich die coolste ist



Naja ich will nicht sagen das wir die coolsten sind  aber schön ist es bei uns auf jeden Fall. 
Hier schaus dir doch mal an, vll gefällts dir ja 

http://forum.buffed....aidgilde-sucht/

Gruß 

Shad


----------

